# Vortech V9 on a VR6. Need some questions answered.



## DrZOOM (Jun 10, 2007)

I found a used Vortech V9 F trim at a decent price. I have talked with the guy a few times but am not sure I am ready to trust him and purchase the unit. Hes local but its a big province. 
-Is a V9 what comes in a VF kit? I dont want to short change myself with this V9. I later want to get to so called stage 2 or 8PSI. 
-Is counterclockwise the right rotation for a VR6?
-What is that braided line for that goes from discharge chute to oil inlet? I see this line on some kits in some cars. In others, I see a plug on the discharge chute. 
I gotta make sure this V9 is the right unit to get. I keep reading that most use a V1 or V2. 
-Pros and cons of a V9 from someone experienced please?
Thanks.


----------



## 3rd_a4our (Oct 17, 2006)

I just recently picked up a VF kit and it does come with a V9 charger. From what I have read, using a V1 or V2 allows you to run more boost. IIRC you can get about 10-12psi out of a V9. Hopefully someone else will chime in and answer your other questions


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Believe it's counter-clockwise (there are two gears inside)
V9 counterclockwise is just fine... the volute should come out on the bottom of the charger, facing the front of the car, as installed on the accessory driveline. Alternatively, on MKIII's, it should be on the top, facing the back of the motor, as installed on the accessory driveline.
The braided line that goes from the volute to the oil inlet is a boost assisted oiling system... Under vacuum/boost I believe it helps draw oil into the charger case. There is a check valve in there, so oil doesn't go into your intake piping, but if the check valve breaks... then you've got a mess








Some people claim that v9's have a "flawed design"... but from what I've seen, people have pushed them pretty hard. Sure, the v1/v2 has 250 CFM more of volume to push, but it's a trade-off any which way you go. V9 is cheaper, and quieter -- so take your pick. 
For reliable power that won't break your transmission, there are few better solutions.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (majic)*

What are your power goals for the car? I have a V9 on my VF stage 2(8psi) and love it. No problems after ~2500 miles. I get no belt slip and the charger is pretty quiet. I've seen guys put down ~250 whp @ 8psi w/ a V9 so I don't think a V1 or V2 is any better up to 8psi. Over 8psi is where the difference is. You will need a special idler bracket from VF to make 10 psi on a V9 which they won't sell you seperately. With a V1 or V2 charger you can make up to ~15psi and if you need an idler to prevent belt slip C2 will sell it to you. Also what car do you have? I'm not sure a V1 or V2 will fit in a MK4.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for considering a charger. Simple, fun, reliable power


----------



## DrZOOM (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

This will be going into a 1995 Passat Wagon GLX. It`ll stay in the Passat for about a year or so until I am finished my other project. 
I am currently working on my other project. Its not finished. But for space, its about the same as the Passat. 
The kit will be going into a 1986 Toyota MR2. I am swapping a VW VR6 into it. When the kit goes into my MR2, I will install it as a VF stage 2 at 8PSI. Supercharger space is not the issue. Its more accessability in the MR2`s engine bay. Heat also. No Turbos for this swap. Heat in such a small space and the need for more power is why I chose a supercharger setup. Torque is why I chose the VR6!
Power wise, Dont know what to ask for on the Passat. Whats advertised from VF is fine with me. For the MR2 and 8PSI, 250WHP sounds PERFECT! Anything more and I am just looking at something thats going to break things. The swapped MR2 is going to be a daily summer driver when finished. This setup has to be relaible for me. Repair access is limited but doable. 
-From who can I buy all the ductwork piping ready to go? The ductwork will be the same as the Passat as the MR2. Only in the MR2, the filter will be almost or on the superchargers inlet. For the Piping, is it better to use a blow off valve or a bypass setup like VF? Can someone post pics of both vavles, installed?
-From who can I buy the chip for the ECU? 
Looks like this V9 and brackets I found might be my way to go,...hmmm.......... Fits the budjet better if I can put the kit together myself.


----------

